# Restore Online Guide Function: Record Multiple Shows



## Roncerr (Jan 27, 2016)

In 2016 and early 2017, it was easy to set up my recordings for the week using the TiVo internet online "guide" webpage. After setting up one recording, you simply navigate to the next show you want to record and do it. Now when you try to set up the second show to be recorded, it won't work. Instead you have to refresh the page, which takes you back to the current date, time, and default channel layout, from which you have to navigate all over again, just to record the next show. And so on for each show. So now I may as well forget about the website and program my TiVo directly. Please fix this, the website used to be so convenient. I've tried all the browsers and several computers. It's not me it's you.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I guess I'm fortunate: the webpage still works for me like the old way--no page refresh needed. On IE 11.


----------



## Roncerr (Jan 27, 2016)

I also use IE11, Windows 10. I doubt if it could be the type of TiVo, I'm using a Roamio with a cable card. But, as I said I've tried other browsers and computers on Windows 10, all have the same problem, and have been having it for about the past couple months. Nothing on my end changed when the problem started.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I wonder what's going on, then. The only thing I hear in situations like this is to clear your browser cache (but I don't have the impression that that would do anything here).

I'm on Win10 as well. But my TiVo is OTA--as that leads to a much smaller listing (at least, typically), I wonder if that might be an explanation, with the website just not as good with handling the much greater amount of program info.


----------



## Roncerr (Jan 27, 2016)

Mikeguy said:


> ... I wonder if that might be an explanation, with the website just not as good with handling the much greater amount of program info.


My point is the TiVo website was previously as good with handling the same amount of information earlier this year. Nothing has changed on my end, not even the number of channels.

The problem happens when setting up subsequent recordings to the first recording, at the point where you push the "record this episode" button (after pushing "get this show"). There should be a pop-up window that describes the show and allows the selection of several recording options. TiVo's new problem is that the pop-up window only appears for the first recording, but not for any subsequent recordings, unless you refresh the page, forcing you to start all over navigating from the default date, time, and channel list, to where your next show is located.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Roncerr said:


> My point is the TiVo website was previously as good with handling the same amount of information earlier this year. Nothing has changed on my end, not even the number of channels.
> 
> The problem happens when setting up subsequent recordings to the first recording, at the point where you push the "record this episode" button (after pushing "get this show"). There should be a pop-up window that describes the show and allows the selection of several recording options. TiVo's new problem is that the pop-up window only appears for the first recording, but not for any subsequent recordings, unless you refresh the page, forcing you to start all over navigating from the default date, time, and channel list, to where your next show is located.


Got it. I likely am not seeing that because I'm typically only setting one show at a time.


----------



## Roncerr (Jan 27, 2016)

Mikeguy said:


> ...not seeing that because I'm typically only setting one show at a time.


 Perhaps, for the benefit of others reading this thread, you could confirm the problem by beginning the process of recording another show. Let us know if the "recording options" pop-up appears for the second attempted recording.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Roncerr said:


> Perhaps, for the benefit of others reading this thread, you could confirm the problem by beginning the process of recording another show. Let us know if the "recording options" pop-up appears for the second attempted recording.


Confirmed as well: the first recording gets set, but the second+ recordings which one attempts to set in the same "setting attempt" (without refreshing the page) don't get--the pop-up window with the recording options never appears and the show isn't put down to be recorded. 

Having said that, a twist, upon my experimenting: when you have the first screen in which you click the "get this show" button, if you instead click the "upcoming" button and then choose the episode to record and click its record button there, you can set a second recording. But then, no more, until you re-fresh the page--but better than nothing.

Presumably/hopefully, a bug--have you reported this to TiVo?


----------



## Roncerr (Jan 27, 2016)

Mikeguy said:


> ...Presumably/hopefully, a bug--have you reported this to TiVo?


Just now, auto responses:
1) You will receive an email with a case number at the email address you provided. A TiVo Support Representative will respond within 24 hours.
2) Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. We have assigned *Case Number 06825076* to your support issue.

--------------------------------------------------------------
Not very optimistic. In my last report to them, a simple matter of a wrong pairing of a channel number to it's call letters and therefore all program listings, they said case closed, after sending me an email thanking me for my patience as they update the guide listings. After 6 months, it's still incorrect, even though it was correct earlier in 2016:
*Subject: Support Portal Case*
Case Number: 06213944
Category: Software 
Product (optional):
Created Date: 2016/10/01
Status: Closed
*Ronald Cerrato* 2016/10/08
I received confirmation of receipt on October 1st: "Dear Ronald,Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. We have assigned Case Number 06213944 to your support issue. We are actively working to resolve your support request and will have more information for you as quickly as possible." I have heard nothing since. The problem with the incorrect channel listing is not yet fixed.
*This case has been closed and can no longer be updated. Please submit a new case if you need additional assistance.*


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Well, better made than not. Am reporting it this end as well--volume helps.


----------



## Roncerr (Jan 27, 2016)

Mikeguy said:


> Well, better made than not. Am reporting it this end as well--volume helps.


I guess you're right. 2 weeks later it's fixed:
"We apologize for the delayed response. We would like to thank you for reaching out to us and informing us about our website issue. Our Engineering and Software Development Team have already resolved this and you should be able to take advantage of our website just like the way you did before."


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Roncerr said:


> I guess you're right. 2 weeks later it's fixed:
> "We apologize for the delayed response. We would like to thank you for reaching out to us and informing us about our website issue. Our Engineering and Software Development Team have already resolved this and you should be able to take advantage of our website just like the way you did before."


Thanks for the news--great to hear! Should be front page news here.


----------

